
Persistence of Gravitational-Wave Memory - okket
https://physics.aps.org/synopsis-for/10.1103/PhysRevD.99.084044
======
privong
Here's a link to the paper itself, since the APS article only links to the
main journal page:
[https://journals.aps.org/prd/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevD.99.08...](https://journals.aps.org/prd/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevD.99.084044)

------
sgt101
Are there background gravitational waves from inflation and the creation of
matter at the start of time?

~~~
idlewords
That's an open question and a very interesting one. Detecting them directly
with a LIGO-type insrument is several orders of magnitude beyond our ability
right now, but there is also the hope for indirect detection based on looking
at patterns in the sky.

~~~
sgt101
Thank you for answering me.

Presumably they would explain the condensation of early galaxies and stars?

~~~
_Microft
The large structures in the universe are assumed to be rooted in fluctuations
that got inflated to their size.

See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inflation_(cosmology)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inflation_\(cosmology\))

